# Anybody ordered live plants on ebay?



## grey816 (Oct 19, 2010)

The lfs here only has a couple common varities of live plants. Has anyone ever ordered plants on ebay? Most of sellers are in Taiwan, etc., but the prices are very good and some even have free shipping. They have good reviews, so it seems safe. Or is there another place that you'd recommend to order from with good prices and selection?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I use aquatic magic from malaysia as well as aquarium plants or something like that out of arizona.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Take a look at my pics here: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/my-beaslbob-build-8208-3.html#post59982

The Christmas Moss came fro AquaticMagic on ebay and the Anubis and the Java Moss came from cnj0321 on ebay. I ordered 3 Anubis but one looks like it was DOA but as you can see the other 2 look great. Don't worry if your not familiar, the plants are labeled on the pics. Both sellers are from Taiwan or China or some similar place. 

Devil: Is aquarium plants on ebay too?? I've been to their website but their shipping rates there to Canada are way too much for me.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

95% of my plants came from online sources. I haven't purchased any using Ebay though. I usually go through the local forums as that's where the best variety is going to come from.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

FWIW

AquariumPlants.com Largest online sales / service site for the live aquarium plants & aquarium products community.

Is in tea south dakota. Just near souix falls.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

beaslbob I've ordered from them also and all plants were healthy
$20 shipping for two day...


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I've gotten some Agintine Swords and some Lace Java Ferns at the LFS, but it aggravates me that they have no regular Java Ferns  so I'll probably end up having to order one of those on-line as much as I hate to...

I would much rather be able to pick it out in person and say "yes this is the one I want", and then take it home and have it in the tank in less than an hour...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aquabid.com is a great source for plants,fish,cultures and whatnot.I have ordered from Aquaticmagic on there,as well as a few others.its like ebay,so check the feedback.You can find many sellers and many plants!


----------



## ravenmyth (Dec 15, 2008)

I very much recommend AquariumPlants.com Largest online sales / service site for the live aquarium plants & aquarium products community.

They were terrific to work with both times I ordered. Make sure you understand the timing of their shipping if you order in the winter to avoid any difficulties.

I VERY much recommend against Arizona Gardens or azgardens.com. Read all the forums. Their site looks gorgeous but they are a real problem to deal with!!
:fish5:


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I got moss from aquatic magic on e-bay. I was really pleased with their service, I asked about one lot that arrived a little sad looking and they said they offer 14 day guarentee if it didn't pick up, which it has. I've just ordered other plants from them but they haven't come yet.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Bought some java moss off of an independent seller - "one cup's worth" - for $9 and I'm very pleased. Thick, green and was on the move after a couple weeks in the tank, which I never expected. 

A lot better than the brown clumpy mess I got from A.M. a few months ago which is just now starting to take off. 

Also, a neighbor, who I credit mostly for getting me into the hobby, picked up some Java Fern off of an Ebay independent seller and it's doing excellent with just Flourish tabs, standard lights and zero CO2.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Got wisteria and luwigia from the LFS (wisteria is great, btw.. growing good).

I got some cabomba, najas, java moss, subwassertang, hornwort, pennywort, and a few more when I ordered my red cherry shrimp off of aquabid. So far I'm very happy with the shape of the plants, though they were really small. The subwassertang is really pretty cool, and interesting. No snails so far, though I think my mollie got some eye problem from the order.. It is quickly clearing up though.

I'll definitely order online again, if I decide I want something unavailable from the LFS.
I would recommend looking into forums' swap/sell sections. Better deals to be had, and often very easy to ask questions of before ordering. I would recommend seeing if you have lighting that will support whatever you plan on. Early on I got quite a few plants for a tank with inadequate lighting. Now I've moved them to the other tank until I upgrade the lighting in the bigger tank.


----------



## Kirby1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Interesting .. I didnt know you could order plants online .. makse sense though.


----------



## bigscale (Nov 17, 2010)

THE AQUARIUM PLANT SHOP UK 

Registered as a Business Seller 
i purchased 5 amazon sword plants for £1.00 and £1.70 postage and 5 BAMBOO PLANTS £2.75 free postage from above ebay shop and they where fantanstic value i have nothing to do with seller but look at the price for top class plants


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Aquarium Plants Pond Plants From Sweet Aquatics

I bought some plants from the business I posted above what you are reading now at the local cichlid club swap two weekends ago, all I have to say is AWESOME, both quality and price.

Check em out, met the owners of it and bought directly from them.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I checked out the ebay seller. But it seems they only chip to the UK . I sent them a message though to ask if they would ship to me in Canada. Got my fingers crossed. They have tons of stuff!!!!


----------

